# транслитерация



## semzinho

Bonsoir à tous, ma question concerne la translitération en français (pas en anglais où c'est diférent). Comment réecrire un double i en russe, faut-il le mettre en français?
exemple : Мариинский дворец
ca donne : palais marinski ou palais mariinski?


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

SeMzinHo


----------



## Ptak

Marihinsky.


----------



## Crescent

semzinho said:


> Bonsoir à tous, ma question concerne la translitération en français (pas en anglais où c'est diférent). Comment réecrire un double i en russe, faut-il le mettre en français?
> exemple : Мариинский дворец
> ca donne : palais marinski ou palais mariinski?
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
> 
> SeMzinHo


Bonsoir, Semzihno! 

A vrai dire, moi, je n'ai jamais essayé de faire les translitérations en français, et donc peut-être mon avis ce n'est pas le plus correct. 
J'aime beaucoup la suggestion que Ptak vous a donné, car je n'aurais pas pu penser d'elle moi même... 
Je vous offre aussi celle-ci: Palais Mariynsky. 

Peut-être ce n'est pas le même en français, mais en anglais c'est bien vrai qu'in remplace le double ии en russe avec ''yi'' dans la plupart des cas.
Ca se manifeste surtout dans les surnoms russes  où il y a souvent ces deux voyelles. 
e.g. Андрей Рудинский = Andrei/Andrey Roudinskiy (c'est un acteur célèebre en Russie  )


----------



## Ptak

Crescent said:


> Андрей Руденский


----------



## Crescent

Ptak said:


> Андрей Руденский



Merci bien, Ptak! Ca c'était grâce à faute d'attention, ça.  
Vous le connaissez donc aussi, cet acteur? Il doit être vraiment célèbre! A vrai dire, moi, je ne l'ai pas vu que dans ''Остановка по Требованию" mais ça c'est vraiment au-sujet, maintenant..


----------



## Ptak

Руденский est renommé, mais pas beaucoup célèbre. Il n'est pas un star.
Pardon pour mon français.


----------



## jester.

Il serait peut-être util d'analyser la presse française pour trouver des translitérations typiques.


----------



## Nanon

Si vous recherchez par exemple dans Google (en limitant aux pages en français), vous trouverez plus d'occurrences avec deux i.


----------



## Crescent

Nanon said:


> Si vous recherchez par exemple dans Google (en limitant aux pages en français), vous trouverez plus d'occurrences avec deux i.



Nanon, je viens de faire ce que vous avez offert, c'est-à-dire chercher ce mot dans Google, et en fait vous avez raison! 
http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=mariinski&spell=1

Et il semble aussi que je me trompais avec la terminaison, aussi: il serait Mariinsk*y*. 
Désolée, semzihno!


----------



## Nanon

Crescent, pour la terminaison en -i ou en -y, vous ne vous êtes pas forcément trompée, on trouve les deux en français pour les mots terminés en -ский. Toutefois -i est plus fréquent en français et -y est obligatoire en anglais.
Dans la rapide recherche que j'ai faite sur Google, on trouve donc davantage "Mariinski" dans la presse française mais "Mariinsky" n'est pas exclu.
Semzinho, bonne continuation !


----------



## jester.

Nanon said:


> Crescent, pour la terminaison en -i ou en -y, vous ne vous êtes pas forcément trompée, on trouve les deux en français pour les mots terminés en -ский. Toutefois -i est plus fréquent en français et -y est obligatoire en anglais.



Je doute qu'il y ait une manière obligatoire ou officielle de translitérer le russe ou d'autres langues qui s'écrivent avec l'alphabet cyrillique.


----------



## Nanon

Il y a des normes, mais dans l'usage chaque pays transcrit selon sa / ses langues officielles. 
Bon, "obligatoire" était peut-être un peut fort pour le y en anglais, mais c'est la terminaison la plus utilisée. Ex. EN "Dostoyevsky" // FR "Dostoïevski".
Je ne sais pas comment ça marche en allemand. Il y a aussi des translittérations normalisées. A utiliser selon les besoins.
Voilà voilou... mais je crois que Semzinho avait déjà une solution pour l'anglais, non ?


----------



## jester.

Je suis très certain qu'il y a plusieurs possibilités de translitérer le russe pour chaque langue. Au moins pour l'anglais.

Regarde cet article.


----------



## Crescent

jester. said:


> Je suis très certain qu'il y a plusieurs possibilités de translitérer le russe pour chaque langue. Au moins pour l'anglais.
> 
> Regarde cet article.


Je n'ai aucune doute qu'il existe plusieurs manière de translitérer le même sonne ou lettre de russe vers une autre langue, mais sûrement il en existe des règles de prononciation qui exigent certains manières plus que d'autres, n'êtes vous pas d'accord?  
Comme l'exemple que Nanon a donné: avec "Dostoïevski", en français il faut avoir le trèma sur le ''i'' car autrement, on ne le prononcerait pas, ce que exige le mot russe original. 
Merci beaucoup, Jester, pour le lien! Un vraiment intéressant article.


----------



## jester.

Crescent said:


> Je n'ai aucune doute qu'il existe plusieurs manière de translitérer le même sonne ou lettre de russe vers une autre langue, mais sûrement il en existe des règles de prononciation qui exigent certains manières plus que d'autres, n'êtes vous pas d'accord?
> Comme l'exemple que Nanon a donné: avec "Dostoïevski", en français il faut avoir le trèma sur le ''i'' car autrement, on ne le prononcerait pas, ce que exige le mot russe original.



Bien sûr. L'exemple "Dostoïevski" est parfait.

Je dirais donc qu'il y a des manières "intuitives" et "naturelles" de translitérer, selon les préferences de celui qui fait la translitération. Une exemple de cela qui me vient à l'esprit maintenant est la translitération du son [j] qui peut être réalisé par y et par i dans beaucoup de langues. C'est-à-dire, théoriquement, on pourrait également écrire "Dostoyevski", n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## PERSEE

Autre problème, le français a tendance à être contaminé par les translittérations anglaises. On lit donc de plus en plus "Maria Sharapova", par exemple. Pourquoi pas "Shostakovich", tant qu'on y est ?! Une seule chose arrête encore ceux qui voudraient écrire "Putin", c'est le sens du ridicule...


----------



## niko

Salut,

A priori, la logique (en tout cas selon la table de transliteration "officielle" vers le français) voudrait que l'on utilise deux "i".

@persee : je suis d'accord, le principe de translitération veut que l'on utilise ce qu'il y a de plus proche dans le langue cible. Mais la transliteration française pose quand même quelques problèmes, surtout l'utilisation du "j" au lieu du "zh", ou d'un "y" à la fois pour le i dur et le yod... J'envie parfois la translitération allemande, qui est nettement plus claire  C'est d'autant plus ennuyeux lorsqu'on fréquente des forums internationaux !


----------

